# Access fertility refund or multi cycle package



## emma81 (May 2, 2007)

Hi has anyone or is anyone funding their IVF/ICSI using this deal? Trying to weigh the pros and cons and at the moment the 3 fresh 3 frozen refund package is looking like the best option for us as a last ever attempt for a second child.
Would be interested to hear from anyone using one of these payment methods


----------



## Dinkyminky (Apr 26, 2014)

Hi Emma,

Yes, I'm using this. Having paid out in full for my first IVF I knew that I needed some comfort should my second cycle not work as the cost for a third go wouldn't have been possible. 

Based on my age I'm on the multi-cycle for ICSI (which would include FETs if I have any frozen embryos) with my clinic, the Access cost was £9,000. This doesn't include any medication which is understandable as everyone has different needs. The package includes lots of extras once you get to egg collection and monitoring post-fertilisation which would have increased the cost even further if paying as you go. Looking at everything on paper, it did seem too good to be true but I've not encountered any issues or changes in care from my clinic which was my concern.  Overall I'll have saved nearly £5,000 in the end.  Considering our second cycle didn't work either, Access has been a great investment.

In relation to cons, if you are successful on your first attempt under Access you've probably paid out more.  I felt that was a small price to pay to get a miracle. 

Wishing you all the very best.

DM
xx


----------



## emma81 (May 2, 2007)

Hi DM


Thanks for your reply. It's interesting to hear that someone else is choosing this option too. It seems you made a good choice. I'm torn over the whole thing but need to make some sort of decision before our consultation at the end of August. We will be at Bourn hall again. Where are you if you don't mind me asking? We were successful with a FET in 2009 which resulted in our daughter (so thankful) but I was obviously younger then and another fresh cycle 3 years ago showed my egg quality had declined.. I also tried an egg share but my left ovary couldn't be bothered to respond to the stimms. So am thinking that paying for a package of cycles would be the best option.. Especially the refund one if the approve me. It's just such a lot of money when you add on the drugs/consultation/ blood tests etc. I doubt we'd even get any to freeze either so those being included in the package would be pointless for us. I'm torn between just paying for one more go which would add up to about £6000 but the odds are very low of success, or the multi cycle which would be about £10000 but 2 fresh goes (doubt we'd get any to freeze) with Slightly better odds but definitely losing the money or going all out for the refund which would be up to £15000, much better odds and a refund of around £8000 if unsuccessful. And as you say if it works first time, we've paid way over the odds. And I know it's worth it if it works first time but it's a huge amount of money if I was toying with only going for one round in the first place. 
Such a hard decision to make 


Thanks again for replying, it really helps to know someone else has chosen this route and that it really is a valid option. Good luck with your next round.


----------



## Fertilityhawk (Jan 22, 2015)

Hi,
We're having our 2nd round in October, our first round was at our NHS clinic but we've now decided to move clinics.  There were a few things that I wasn't happy about first time round, it did result in a chemical pregnancy but we felt we should have had ICSI from the start, anyway I digress........

We seriously considered doing the access fertility but in the end we have chosen to do the next round as a single cycle.  We felt that because so much could have been improved on our first round that we would throw everything we could at this second round and hopefully get our dream of a BFP.  If we were looking at a third round then it is something we would consider more.

I think it's great though that you get these options  now and if it works for you and you have that peace of mind then that can only be a good thing  

xx


----------



## emma81 (May 2, 2007)

Thanks for replying Steph and the very best of luck with your next cycle


----------

